# Torque specifications for valve cover gasket



## Claykeller (Jan 19, 2016)

I have a 1986 cabby with a stock 1.8 4l and was wondering what the tourque specifications for the valve cover were. Thanks alot!


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Welcome new guy.

For piece of mind do not use cork valve cover gaskets.
You can find a rubber gasket kit with shoulderless studs for $20 or less. Soulderless studs are needed because the rubber gasket has ferrules which are narrow and won't fit the original studs.
If you get a Corrado G60 rubber valve cover, then you don't have to swap the studs, but that gasket costs roughly the same as the kit or more in some cases.

The rubber valve cover gasket with studs is from the MK3 ABA.

Now back to the torque specs which are found in the Bentley service manual. You'll want to buy one since it will answer most future questions you will have.

German specs are "Gutentight". 

Seriously though, torque the eight cover bolts to 10 Nm (87 in. lb.) <----- Inch pounds, not foot pounds.

When I was younger the shop I worked for joked to tighten it till it started to strip then back it off a hair. :laugh:


----------

